# Janet Helen Lo93



## BarryJ (May 28, 2007)

Does anyone have the ON and history of the JANET HELEN LO93, built by Fairmile, Berwick, in 1958? I'm interested in her changes of name, owners and her fate.

Barry
Milford Trawlers.


----------



## grahamtowa (May 27, 2006)

The boat sank in Dec, 59. Still original name and number.


----------



## aavh (Apr 6, 2006)

Barry, According to Olsen's 1960 26nt, 216hp, built 1957 Cobham ? Owners Booth & Croft Ltd London SW 1


----------



## grahamtowa (May 27, 2006)

Think it was a Lister Blackstone, Deffo BK built, Cobham was where Fairmile head office was. Following from Grand Old Ladies-Steve Richards. 10 Dec '59. Gale 30mls SE of Flamborough Head. Sprang leak in engine room. 5 crew (skipper Ernest Neal) took to inflatable liferaft, picked up by War Duke GY(skipperIreland). skipper and mate went back aboard Janet H, attached tow rope. Managing 2 knts,heavy sea hit Janet H and went down 14 mls from Spurn Point.All 5 crew landed into GY by War Duke.


----------



## BarryJ (May 28, 2007)

*Janet Helen*

Thanks very much indeed for the information, gentlemen, which I'll add to my page on her. A sad ending to a brief life.

It will be uploaded to the Milford Trawlers website with the rest of my next batch on Sunday. (DV, and PC permitting!)

Barry


----------



## BarryJ (May 28, 2007)

I'd be very grateful if you could take another look at your 1960 Olsen's, and tell me the official number of the JANET HELEN.

Thanks!
Barry


----------



## aavh (Apr 6, 2006)

Barry It is 187695


----------



## BarryJ (May 28, 2007)

Many thanks!

Regards,
Barry


----------



## Gillian Bonsall (Mar 6, 2021)

Hello. If you are still interested, my father owned Janet Helen and she was named after my mother. I have a number of photos of her and press cuttings of her launch and a letter from my mother with details of the launch. Let me know if you would like copies.


----------

